# Soooo



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

My wife and I were in the office the other day and out of the blue she say's " I think about sex as much as I think about my toenails"
I pondered this profound statement for a moment and said
IF it floats,flies or ****s-Rent it!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Your reply should be, "yeah I know and maybe you should think about your toenails a little more often"


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

A woman comes home and tells her husband, "Remember those Headaches I've been having all these years? Well, they're gone."

"No more headaches?" the husband asks, "What happened?"

His wife replies, Margie referred me to a hypnotist. He told me To Stand in front of a mirror, stare at myself and repeat
"I do not Have a Headache;
I do not have a headache,
I do not have a headache."

It Worked! The headaches are all gone."

The husband replies, "Well, that is wonderful."

His wife then says, "You know, you haven't been exactly a ball Of Fire in the bedroom these last few years. Why don't you go see the Hypnotist and see if he can do anything for that?"

The husband agrees to try it

Following his appointment, the husband comes home, rips off his Clothes, picks up his wife and carries her into the bedroom.

He Puts her on The bed and says, "Don't move, I'll be right back." He goes into The Bathroom and comes back a few minutes later and jumps into bed and makes passionate love to his wife like never before.

His wife says, "Boy, that was wonderful!"

The husband says, "Don't move! I'll be right back." He goes back into the bathroom, comes back and round two was even better than the first time. The wife sits up and her head is spinning.

Her husband again says, "Don't move, I'll be right back." With that, he goes back in the bathroom.

This time, his wife quietly follows him and there, in the bathroom, she sees him standing at the mirror and saying,

"She's not my Wife.

She's Not my wife.

She's not my wife..."


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

daysgoneby said:


> My wife and I were in the office the other day and out of the blue she say's " I think about sex as much as I think about my toenails"
> I pondered this profound statement for a moment and said
> IF it floats,flies or ****s-Rent it!


I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear, keep an eye on your intimacy re occurrence......unless it has already dwindled...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

daysgoneby said:


> IF it floats,flies or ****s-Rent it!


Are you in the rental business? How much could you charge?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

my condolences


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.


not neccessary. I do think about all those things mentioned above plus sex.


----------



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.



True, but the problem is over time the husband will stop seeing his wife in a sexual way, when this happens the marriage is over.
I know this because it happened to me.
I'm still in the marriage because of the kids but in three years they will no longer be a factor and I'll be gone.
My wife will be blindsided because she is concentrating on "we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc".
Two very basic facts about men
1) Sex is a need not a want.
2) When desire is gone so will he.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.


Really? Sorry but not in my owrld, firstly I think about sex multiple times a day. The women around me talk about sex very openly and even the 60 year olds that volunteer where I do are often talking about men and sex.

Maybe you are not an overly sexual woman but that does not mean that it is normal.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.




Maybe it's normal if those women are in relationships with people they aren't really sexually interested in or maybe they are just super busy. 

I woke up thinking about it. It's continued throughout the day. That's just the way it is for me everyday though. I can't control that it seems!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I think that's pretty normal for a women. We think about what we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc, men think about sex often. I think about sex when my husband and I are in bed and we start getting intimate, then my mind is able to switch and my body reacts to that. I think a lot of women are like that.



Normal maybe for an LD person. An HD person thinks about sex randomly during the day, plans on how they will have sex later on that night, thinks up new sex moves to try, give romantic little treats and compliments in hopes of initiating sex. An HD person would not think of toenails and sex in the same century.


----------



## 20yrsofmarriage (Sep 29, 2014)

daysgoneby said:


> True, but the problem is over time the husband will stop seeing his wife in a sexual way, when this happens the marriage is over.
> I know this because it happened to me.
> I'm still in the marriage because of the kids but in three years they will no longer be a factor and I'll be gone.
> My wife will be blindsided because she is concentrating on "we have to do that day, work, children, errands we have to run, what to make for dinner etc".
> ...


So you plan on leaving her in 3 yrs but she doesn't know about it? Does she turn you down for sex every time, or do you just not get it enough?


----------



## 20yrsofmarriage (Sep 29, 2014)

I know I keep saying this, but most times when women have a LD is bc she's not getting any help with the house and kids( whether she works outside the home or not) or she's not being treated right outside the bedroom. Also I agree with "happily married" to a point. Studies show that women think about sex less than men do, not that theyDONT think about it. I know I probably think about my kids, bills, family members, friends more times a day than I do sex, but I do think about it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Flowing from the theory that not helping out enough around the house leads to less sex, plenty of men have stepped up the help and remain just as frustrated. Add to that some resentment because more and more give is met with just more taking and not giving back.


----------



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

20yrsofmarriage said:


> So you plan on leaving her in 3 yrs but she doesn't know about it? Does she turn you down for sex every time, or do you just not get it enough?


She has no idea
I stopped asking
see above


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Flowing from the theory that not helping out enough around the house leads to less sex, plenty of men have stepped up the help and remain just as frustrated. Add to that some resentment because more and more give is met with just more taking and not giving back.


IMHO the housework thing is not black and white.

In our home if he did not help then it would possibly decrease the sex because I cannot respect a lazy man or one that considers housework to be woman's domain.

Him doing more than he does would not increase the sex because we have plenty anyway but it sure does stop resentment or lack of respect creeping in.

I would hazard a guess that in a relationship that is dysfunctional, doing more around the house just to get sex would backfire.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> Flowing from the theory that not helping out enough around the house leads to less sex, plenty of men have stepped up the help and remain just as frustrated. Add to that some resentment because more and more give is met with just more taking and not giving back.


yes, the "he does not help out in the housework, so i give him less sex" is pure BS. When the guy puts on the apron, does the shopping, cooks the food, watches the kids while the wife goes on business trips....and he gets WAY less sex. There is not gratitude for his double time work. I get the feeling women are either outright lying about it, or seriously deluded.


----------



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Flowing from the theory that not helping out enough around the house leads to less sex, plenty of men have stepped up the help and remain just as frustrated. Add to that some resentment because more and more give is met with just more taking and not giving back.


My view is men are more likely to not help out around the home...if their needs are not meet.
Besides I reject to hole notion that sex should or is tied to work.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

20yrsofmarriage said:


> ... Also I agree with "happily married" to a point. Studies show that women think about sex less than men do, not that theyDONT think about it. I know I probably think about my kids, bills, family members, friends more times a day than I do sex, but I do think about it.


I know I think about as much, if not more, than my H. We are both HD people. Like I said, I wake up thinking about it and it continues throughout the day until I am asleep again - and even then, I sometimes dream about it...sometimes those dreams are...vivid. 

I am thinking about sex more than the bills, because my bills are paid. I am thinking about it more than family members because they aren't my problem and they have their own lives, I think about it more than my friends because again...my friends have their own lives and aren't my problem. 

I can't say I think about it more than my kids...because my kids are still very young and are at home with me all day, but my H sends me pics of himself throughout the day or will text me something and I giggle and I'm back in the gutter. 

I think it's really women who aren't that interested in their partner -sexually, emotionally, or maybe both. I am still just as attracted to my H physically as I was when we first met. That helps a lot. But even if we are fighting, I am still thinking about sex, because that's how I'm built I guess.

Maybe women, in general, don't really think about sex that much and I am just a freak of nature. I just think it helps to be attracted to your partner, to be in love with your partner, to not be a room mate to your partner, and to not get too comfortable and forget about the needs of your partner. Yes, you have all of that other stuff going on, but at the end of the day - you have to go to bed with your partner, You are living with your partner, you see your partner everyday...why not make it fun and interesting? Sex can definitely be fun and interesting AND it puts everyone in a good mood


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

I must be an odd one. I think about making love all the time. Then again, I was abstinent for a little more than 8 yrs. before I met my boyfriend. Trust me, he never has to ask me twice.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Do a search on "responsive desire." Many women are wired this way, including my wife. She hardly ever thinks about sex or even desires it until we are into it. Then her desire kicks in. There is a great artilce on "Psychology Today" that will come up during the search. Make sure you read that one along with the others.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

daysgoneby said:


> She has no idea
> I stopped asking
> see above


I'd love to be a fly on the wall when she gets served.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Are you sure you weren't with "MY" wife?


----------

